# Best 7 pin site?



## copple2 (Jan 23, 2008)

I'm looking into getting a new site for my bow and was hoping to get a good 7 pin site. Does anyone have any suggestions of ones they like or dislike? I'm not too sensitive on the price...I believe you get what you pay for. Any and all suggestions welcome. I shoot a Hoyt Trykon if that helps any. Thanks in advance.

copple2


----------



## ut1031 (Sep 13, 2007)

Spot hog.......


----------



## Firehawk (Sep 30, 2007)

I really like the "Lucky 7" from Fuse. Very nice sight and I love the .19 fibers. I have two friends with that exact sight. I use the "5 pin" version of the same sight. 

Good luck and have fun.

FH


----------



## TRDHUNTER (Sep 11, 2007)

I just got a spot hog hogg it hunter. Have not shot too much with it yet but it looks like it is going to be awesome. Also heard good things about spot hogg seven deadly pins.


----------



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

copple2 said:


> I'm looking into getting a new site for my bow and was hoping to get a good 7 pin site. Does anyone have any suggestions of ones they like or dislike? I'm not too sensitive on the price...I believe you get what you pay for. Any and all suggestions welcome. * I shoot a Hoyt Trykon* if that helps any. Thanks in advance.
> 
> copple2


If you shoot a Hoyt then you'd better get a sight that has a HUGE window to allow pin gappage. Otherwise you will end up with a sight that has a 20 yard pin, a 21 yard pin, a *22* yard pin and so on............all the way up to a 27 yard pin. :mrgreen:

Sorry but this old Mathews lover couldn't resist. Seriously, the spot hogg or the sure lock are both awesome and you would do fine to go either way. If it were me, I would add a slider to the sight and then you really have something!


----------



## north slope (Sep 8, 2007)

o-||


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

Spot Hogg!!!!!!


----------



## gwailow (Jan 20, 2008)

+1 for the Spot Hogg, 7 deadly pins. I've had it on my Hoyt for about 3 years now and I have been very pleased with it.


----------



## wapiti67 (Oct 2, 2007)

what the Heck do you need 7 pins for? You wouldn't be one of those launch from 80 yards and hope would you?


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

Practice, practice, and practice 80 thrrough 100 yards!!!! It makes you even more deadly out to 50!!! 

That is a great reason to have 7 pins...


----------



## sliverflick (Sep 18, 2007)

wapiti67 said:


> what the Heck do you need 7 pins for? You wouldn't be one of those launch from 80 yards and hope would you?


Just because you have an 80 yard pin doesn't mean you would attempt that yardage at an animal. I thoroughly enjoy shooting long bombers at the 3D target and I fully agree with that practicing at 80 yards makes the 40 yarders much easier....


----------



## copple2 (Jan 23, 2008)

My main reason for the 7 pins is what others have stated...I love to target shoot and think it would also help my accuracy at closer distances! Thanks for all of the suggestions...you guys are great.

copple2


----------



## gwailow (Jan 20, 2008)

My reason for the 7 pins is all the family competitions while camping. I've never shot an animal past 40 yards and probably never will, but I've hit that freaking plate from 80 yards more than once with dinner on the line.


----------



## Califbowmen (Jul 1, 2008)

Black Gold Flashpoint. I've taken bucks at 65, 68 and 77 yards. All pass through and very quick kills. Practice, practice, practice.


----------

